
USG Trying to Make It Impossible for Reality Winner to Defend Herself in Court - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2017/12/05/reality-winner-trial-nsa-russia-election/
======
colemannugent
What happened to rule of law? Can someone older than me confirm my belief that
the events of this century demonstrate an unprecedented level of contempt from
the US government towards the rights of citizens?

~~~
lovich
The government has always had contempt for people under it. There has been a
constant violation of rights that people have had to fight against since the
creation of the United States.

The government seems to have wisened up and is now trying to remove people's
ability to fight back

------
nl
To be honest this sounds.. kind of reasonable?

She took a top secret document out of the NSA and leaked it. That is against
the law, and all those saying "what about the rule of law" need to consider
that.

The SCIF stuff is just the normal hassle of having to deal with classified
information. There's no conspiracy here - information goes into classified
areas and doesn't come out.

The stuff about not using news reports is the same thing as how people with
clearance couldn't read Wikileaks: having clearance means you only access
classified information you are authorized to have.

